# Help please



## Lillians1 (Dec 14, 2014)

My wife says she loves me but rarely shows it , sex is none existent. We have two sons both in their twenties who still live at home , they are pretty selfish and never give us anytime on our own , my wife doesn't seem to mind, in fact if I bring it up she leaves the room and makes excuses for them.
I work very hard , so does my wife and I do my best , we have a nice home and I am doing very well at my job , I'm moving up the ladder and our future is bright , she does not seem to care , for example if I have had a success at work and I go home dying to share it with her but she is never interested.
My youngest son hardly even speaks to me , he would never consider helping me , but if I challenge him she will take his side or make excuses for him , we also have dogs , they are my wife's pride and joy , I love them to but they get the love and I don't .


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sounds like you are being DISRESPECTED from the entire family, the question on the table is that what you want your life to be?


----------

